# Frags....you are an angel!!



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Have never replied to any of your threads but look forward to them each day.

Just want to say you are an inspiration to all bun lovers.

I personally have learnt so much from you, if what silently, and feel you have contributed to Eddie's and Snow Patrol's happiness and welfare.

To offer to fetch the stray bun and her babies is true dedication.

Anyhow, what i'm trying to say is Thankyou for all your help, advice and ideass from all us "silent" bun keepers.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

I totally agree!! Ty!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Have never replied to any of your threads but look forward to them each day.
> 
> Just want to say you are an inspiration to all bun lovers.
> 
> ...


Awwww thats so sweet of you, you have made me really smile and after a day like today, with my health playing up & losing a kit i needed a smile. Thank you!!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

frags said:


> Awwww thats so sweet of you, you have made me really smile and after a day like today, with my health playing up & losing a kit i needed a smile. Thank you!!


Sorry to hear about your little kit

Credit where credit is due. 

xx


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

frags said:


> Awwww thats so sweet of you, you have made me really smile and after a day like today, with my health playing up & losing a kit i needed a smile. Thank you!!


Awwww what happened to your cat? I am sorry to hear you have had a bad day. I hope your health is better tomorrow!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> Awwww what happened to your cat? I am sorry to hear you have had a bad day. I hope your health is better tomorrow!


LOL a kit is the name for a baby bun.

Unfortunatly sometimes when mum has finished feeding them they stay latched on and get dragged from the nest, i tried for half an hour to warm it but it was gone too far 

My health seems to be digging me everyday at mo as im awaiting an operation for the repair of 2 hernias in my tummy. I cant eat without being in pain and tonight it wasnt very pleasant as i was at work in pain. But i wont let it win lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I think everyone should rep fraggy for being so damn perfect   :lol:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I think everyone should rep fraggy for being so damn perfect   :lol:


Pee off your embarressing me    LOL


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

frags said:


> Pee off your embarressing me    LOL


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh no..sorry to hear about the kit Frags, I know things like thatare expected but it doesn't make it any easier does it...
Back to thread though, tis true girl....you're great for advice...help...and just being there :smile5:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Well done Frags :wink: rep for you xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i allso love reading frags posts and info, so keep up the good work frags, we all love ya,xx.......


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

awwww thank you everyone x


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey Fraggy your so fine your so fine you blow my mind hey fraggy hey fraggy!


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

frags said:


> LOL a kit is the name for a baby bun.
> 
> Unfortunatly sometimes when mum has finished feeding them they stay latched on and get dragged from the nest, i tried for half an hour to warm it but it was gone too far
> 
> My health seems to be digging me everyday at mo as im awaiting an operation for the repair of 2 hernias in my tummy. I cant eat without being in pain and tonight it wasnt very pleasant as i was at work in pain. But i wont let it win lol


LOL!! How stupid do I feel right now!!! (Although my sister did the same over the phone to the RSPCA last night!)


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

umber said:


> Hey Fraggy your so fine your so fine you blow my mind hey fraggy hey fraggy!


.........lol


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Here here - to Frags!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Ha ha im only doing what any caring human would


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

For she's a jolly good owner, for she's a jolly good breeder, for she's a jolly good teacher, which no-body can deny  

I wanted to put bunny mummy but it didnt fit, lol

I would send you rep, but it says I have sent you too much already, I have to spread it around, lol!

*Heidi*


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

three cheers to frags who is a true insperation to all of us bunny owners


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

awww that lovely x x x


----------

